# Has Bean Four Bean Blend, your views?



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi all

Looking at buying http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Has-Bean-Four-Bean-Blend.html just sounded interesting to me. I would be buying it pre-ground and it would be used within 2 weeks (I don't have grinder). Has anyone else tried this. This would be the first "fresh" coffee I would have bought is this a good choice?

Many thanks

HLA91


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I've never tried this one but the description does say its not recommeded for espresso but is recommended for filter coffee.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I use a cone cup filter so i am ok on that score, its just I wanted to know if anyone had tried it or had any other suggestions.

HLA91


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Since you haven't mentioned a price, I'll suggest their bolivian machacamarca.


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

RisingPower said:


> Since you haven't mentioned a price, I'll suggest their bolivian machacamarca.


...which has now sold out unfortunately.


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well I can see it in the filter starter pack but i cant find it on the actual site, on Bolivia the page is blank. http://www.hasbean.co.uk/categories/American-Coffee-Beans/Bolivia/

Also price is slightly/quite important, i am quite broke and uni in september is going to cripple me even further  But I am willing to try anything once (if I like it, it could become an occasional treat for me)

EDIT:Sold out = Thats why its not listed

HLA91


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Rumour has it that the Machacamarca has sold out and the next delivery of greens is not due for a few months yet.

It is a great suggestion. agduncan and I enjoyed it via 3 different espresso extraction methods today, and then it was gone


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

Now weve ruled that one out, something like the Cachoeira would be a good alternative http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Brazil-Fazenda-Cachoeira-da-Grama-Bourbon-Pulped-Natural-2009%252d2010.html


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

A bit on the steep side, but will bear it in mind, what roast is it? I did look but couldn't see

HLA91


----------



## agduncan (May 1, 2010)

HLA91 said:


> A bit on the steep side, but will bear it in mind, what roast is it? I did look but couldn't see
> 
> HLA91


Personally I think its worth every penny, but it was a 'medium' roast. The 4 bean blend will be great if its your first freshly roasted purchase. You can always try something different after that. The important thing is that you will be buying quality beans properly roasted and with HasBean you are in safe hands so go with whatever you like the look of or fits your budget. Enjoy.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

I would agree with everything AGDuncan has said, Cahoeira is a cracking coffee. It's one of my favourite coffees to drink and it works in every brewing method I tried it.

On the note of price, you were looking at the 3-Bean Blend from Hasbean which is priced at £3.50, Cachoeira is £4.10 and shows how good a single estate coffee can be, for .60p difference I would say it is entirely worth it.

If you can stretch it I would really recommend getting a 2nd coffee from the site to show how different coffees can be, its a great way to develop your palette for different coffees and find your preference.

Oh, and welcome to Coffeeforums.co.uk


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Well thanks for the replies everyone. I have still got some coffee to use up but as soon as that's gone I will be ordering some of their 4 bean blend.

HLA91

P.S. I will watch this thread so if you have any other suggestions then please carry on


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

agduncan said:


> ...which has now sold out unfortunately.


Argghh, bugger, when did that happen? Guess it would have to be their colombian narino consaca for me then unless this nicaraguan limoncillo is as good as it sounds. However, imo monsooned malabar is a cracking purchase for the price.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Both those coffees are quite good, but they're very opposite from each other. The Consaca is very complex, chocolatey and fruity with plenty to find in the cup. For me the Limoncillo is quite simple; sweet and crisp with toffee flavour and a bit of apple acidity.

Atleast thats what I get from it


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

That Cahoeira looks good, after the 4 bean blend I will probably get some of that one

HLA91


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

awlred said:


> Both those coffees are quite good, but they're very opposite from each other. The Consaca is very complex, chocolatey and fruity with plenty to find in the cup. For me the Limoncillo is quite simple; sweet and crisp with toffee flavour and a bit of apple acidity.
> 
> Atleast thats what I get from it


Very interesting, I got mainly big red fruit flavours from the consaca and identical to what you mentioned on the limoncillo. Limoncillo as you put it is definitely a simpler coffee, heavier in the cup too I think than the consaca, consaca feels nice and light.

Never got on with the cachoeira, but that was on the classic, will definitely give it another try on the izzo.


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

BUMP time; HLA How have you found your forray into fresh coffee?


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

I went shopping and walked into whittards and bought some coffee from there and the taste difference just from the coffee being so much fresher was phenomenal. I would not buy pre-ground (or beans for that matter) from the supermarket again. How I ever drank it in the first place i do not know but back then I didn't know any better.

Cheers everyone

HLA91


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

Four bean blend arrived today (17th) and was roasted yesterday (16th), my grinder arrived also. Am going to spend a while testing the grinds. Will post my views on the blend when I try it.

By the way Has Bean Steve & Coffee Hit Paul if your reading this, great price and superb delivery both of you,thank-you so so much, can't wait to try them.

HLA91


----------



## awlred (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like you've taken the first steps into a larger world. ;-)

I can't beleive I used to drink instant..or coffee with sugar. Though the two may have been linked, thinking about it ;-)


----------



## HLA91 (Jul 16, 2010)

The four bean blend is good, the freshness is just mindblowing and the resealable one way valve bag is really nifty.


----------

